# Apple Laptops Catching on Fire?!?!



## Amie (Aug 15, 2006)

There was a news special yesterday that my mother told me about (I, unfortunately, missed it). Apparently, there is yet *another* problem (I remember the battery recall that Apple did last year) with laptops catching on fire. I've Googled this but could only find last year's recall. No new news. Could someone please post a newsworthy link that details this new fire hazard with newer iBook (or maybe it's the new MacBook) models? Thanks so much!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 15, 2006)

I don't think the iBooks are affected that much -- I remember hearing about this concerning Dell notebooks, but have not heard about widespread Apple notebook fires.  I do know that some iBook G4 batteries, when left improperly charging or in a place where heat can build up rapidly (like on carpet), caught fire, but these were isolated issues.

http://www.betanews.com/article/Another_Dell_Laptop_Catches_Fire/1154118238

http://www.gizmodo.com/gadgets/laptops/ibook-in-flames-film-at-11-177941.php


----------



## Amie (Aug 15, 2006)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> I don't think the iBooks are affected that much -- I remember hearing about this concerning Dell notebooks, but have not heard about widespread Apple notebook fires.  I do know that some iBook G4 batteries, when left improperly charging or in a place where heat can build up rapidly (like on carpet), caught fire, but these were isolated issues.
> 
> http://www.betanews.com/article/Another_Dell_Laptop_Catches_Fire/1154118238
> 
> http://www.gizmodo.com/gadgets/laptops/ibook-in-flames-film-at-11-177941.php



Hey, thanks. Much appreciated. So, there hasn't been another recall. At least, not yet.


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 15, 2006)

http://www.macobserver.com/article/2006/07/31.5.shtml



> Apple has started a battery exchange program for the 15-inch MacBook Pro. The program includes MacBook Pro purchases between February and May 2006. If your battery model number is A1175 and includes a 12-digit serial number that ends with U7SA, U7SB, or U7SC, Apple will replace your battery free of charge.


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 15, 2006)

...


----------



## Amie (Aug 15, 2006)

OMG ... lol

OK, that's really not funny. Geez! Thanks for the info, g/re/p. I have an iBook, so I guess I'm safe. And thankfully, my battery serial number wasn't one of the models that were recalled last year. 

Anyway, thanks again.


----------



## cyprus mac man (Aug 15, 2006)

wow! that's one toasted notebook! i think Apple's new design for laptops should include something that will not conduct heat and burn my lap when its on my lap. it will also help with not catching fire, due to lack of heat


----------



## Mikuro (Aug 15, 2006)

cyprus mac man said:


> wow! that's one toasted notebook! i think Apple's new design for laptops should include something that will not conduct heat and burn my lap when its on my lap. it will also help with not catching fire, due to lack of heat


I'm no physicist, but I think that would actually make it MORE likely to catch fir, as it would prevent heat from escaping from the inside of the machine to the outside world. If it's hot to the touch, that means it's dissipating heat; that's GOOD. Ideally the top of the laptop would provide enough heat dissipation for the whole thing, allowing the bottom to be insulated, but that would mean slower processors and other compromises to reduce heat output.

When laptops catch fire, it's usually because they've been left for too long on a spot on a surface that does not conduct and dissipate heat, like a tablecloth, carpet, or wood. If you leave it on such a surface too long, the heat will continue to build up until something catches fire. Actually, most typical surfaces are not good heat conductors, so be sure to feel the table under your laptop now and then, and if it's too hot, move to a different spot  even just a few inches away.

One thing Apple and other laptop makers could do is simply put feet on the things! If you elevate the laptop even a fraction of an inch off a table, that will allow air to flow beneath, which will really help heat dissipation. There are many third-party laptop feet and trays available to do just that.

Careful with rubber feet, though; they might melt!


----------



## MisterMe (Aug 15, 2006)

Mikuro said:


> I'm no physicist, but I think that would actually make it MORE likely to catch fir, as it would prevent heat from escaping from the inside of the machine to the outside world. If it's hot to the touch, that means it's dissipating heat; that's GOOD. ...


You are absolutely correct.


----------



## Amie (Aug 16, 2006)

You know what the problem is, don't you? American-based companies are using el cheapo batteries from overseas. For instance, the big Dell recall where batteries were overheating and catching on fire ... guess where that batch of bad batteries came from? A factory in South Korea. If more companies would start using better batteries manufactured in the USA, I have a sneaking suspicion that there'd be a lot less recalls.


----------



## MisterMe (Aug 16, 2006)

Tell that to Ford Pinto owners.


----------



## lurk (Aug 16, 2006)

Only problem is that nothing is manufactured in the USA.  We are a post-industrial service economy! (Meaning that we can't make our own crap at prices low enough for us to consider buying it at Walmart.) ;-)


----------



## Amie (Aug 16, 2006)

MisterMe said:


> Tell that to Ford Pinto owners.



Oh, my statement doesn't apply to cars. Especially Ford. Chevy, on the other hand, is all American and simply ROCKS. Of course, I'm partial because I drive a modern year of my favorite muscle car--and, in my opinion--the BEST muscle car ever: the Chevy Malibu (a.k.a. Chevy Chevelle).


----------



## Amie (Aug 16, 2006)

lurk said:


> Only problem is that nothing is manufactured in the USA.  We are a post-industrial service economy! (Meaning that we can't make our own crap at prices low enough for us to consider buying it at Walmart.) ;-)



Hey, don't tell me the USA doesn't MAKE anything. The tag inside my shirt says "Made in the USA." Of course, the material was probably imported.


----------



## AhhChoo (Aug 16, 2006)

Some people store their laptops in their checked-in luggage when flying(a dumb idea because of the possibility of theft.....yes, it's happened....not to me, though; I always carry mine with me).
If a stored laptop's battery explodes/bursts into flames while in the plane's storage bay, think of what might happen!  I'm not aware if all(or even any) planes have effective fire suppression systems there.  In the passenger compartment, they've got fire extinguishers, though.
Something else to worry about when flying!


----------



## Amie (Aug 16, 2006)

AhhChoo said:


> Some people store their laptops in their checked-in luggage when flying(a dumb idea because of the possibility of theft.....yes, it's happened....not to me, though; I always carry mine with me).
> If a stored laptop's battery explodes/bursts into flames while in the plane's storage bay, think of what might happen!  I'm not aware if all(or even any) planes have effective fire suppression systems there.  In the passenger compartment, they've got fire extinguishers, though.
> Something else to worry about when flying!



I was already extremely paranoid about flying before I read your post. And I thought I had thought of everything. Thanks so much for this enlightening tidbit.


----------



## Sunnz (Aug 16, 2006)

This might sound stupid... but don't you turn off your laptops when flying?!


----------



## lurk (Aug 17, 2006)

Amie said:


> Hey, don't tell me the USA doesn't MAKE anything. The tag inside my shirt says "Made in the USA." Of course, the material was probably imported.



Funny thing that shirt of yours was most likely made in the Marianas Islands a spiffy little corner of U.S. territory over by the Philippines.  That is only U.S. in name as none of the people working there have U.S. citizenship and live under terrible conditions.  This is a part of the whole Jack Abramoff scandal where he lobbied and secured votes from many prominent Republicans to prevent improving conditions there, which presently include forced abortions for 'workers.'  That kind of embarrassed them politically in front of their pro-life base.

Man, that sounds much rantier than I meant, it but I am a bit pressed for time so cant fix it right now.


----------



## Amie (Aug 17, 2006)

Sunnz said:


> This might sound stupid... but don't you turn off your laptops when flying?!



Responsible people do, yes. But my guess is that, sadly, the majority of people do not.


----------



## Amie (Aug 17, 2006)

lurk said:


> Funny thing that shirt of yours was most likely made in the Marianas Islands a spiffy little corner of U.S. territory over by the Philippines.  That is only U.S. in name as none of the people working there have U.S. citizenship and live under terrible conditions.  This is a part of the whole Jack Abramoff scandal where he lobbied and secured votes from many prominent Republicans to prevent improving conditions there, which presently include forced abortions for 'workers.'  That kind of embarrassed them politically in front of their pro-life base.
> 
> Man, that sounds much rantier than I meant, it but I am a bit pressed for time so cant fix it right now.


Politics! Ugh.


----------



## lurk (Aug 18, 2006)

I was not trying to be political just presenting some of the historical background that might have allowed you to make a connection with something you saw on the news or heard about.  Kind of a "Oh that is why they were so worked up about that" moment.  Politics is ugly, but it is important if for no other reason than the damage it can do to peoples lives.


----------



## Amie (Aug 18, 2006)

lurk said:


> I was not trying to be political just presenting some of the historical background that might have allowed you to make a connection with something you saw on the news or heard about.  Kind of a "Oh that is why they were so worked up about that" moment.  Politics is ugly, but it is important if for no other reason than the damage it can do to peoples lives.



Oh, I know. My post wasn't aimed at *you* (or your post) but rather at politics itself. And I totally agree with you: Politics *is* ugly.


----------



## spgmr2005 (Sep 10, 2006)

scary stuff...makes me have second thoughts about getting a macbook...okay, maybe not. ;P   that pic of the macbook pro is a little disturbing, though. makes me want to comfort the macbook pro...stupid owner. he or she should've removed it from that piece of lumber they call a table.


----------



## MorganNiemand (Sep 10, 2006)

spgmr2005 said:


> stupid owner. he or she should've removed it from that piece of lumber they call a table.



Actually, Sony should just stop making crappy batteries, but that's just me.

F'n Sony *grumble* 400,000 PS3 units *grumble*


----------



## spgmr2005 (Sep 10, 2006)

yeah...that would work, too. about the PS3. i think that sony has hit their end. i  want the new console, but i love nintendo's Wii. that system is gonna sell hotter than cocaine during the 70's. yeah...people are gonna die during that systems release.


----------



## MorganNiemand (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm betting on the 360 gaining some serious market share of Sony's, I've already seen a few Sony devouts suck it up and buy a 360 and completely turn away from the PS3.  The Wii looks amazing, and is really innovative, but it's in the first gen of games, while the 360 is working on the second. Nintendo is also going to have to make some serious strides at providing more third party content if it wants to contend with the 360, however, the Wii definately has the PS3 built.


----------



## Amie (Sep 10, 2006)

Granted, I don't know much about this aspect of computers, but... If "Sony makes crappy batteries," why aren't the Sony Viao laptops catching on fire? Also: I wasn't aware that Apple laptops used Sony batteries, but that's what I *think* read a few posts up in this thread. Please correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## fryke (Sep 10, 2006)

Wow. Thread's majorly off-topic by now. Yet the real information doesn't seem in this one yet. There WAS a new recall, iBooks (some) *ARE* indeed affected - http://support.apple.com/batteryprogram/ - and I'd love everyone to stay away from nationalist/racist remarks in a thread that's not about those things, really.


----------



## MorganNiemand (Sep 10, 2006)

Sony hasn't had as many exploding laptops as Apple or Dell but it has had a few exploding laptops, the reason Sony's own products aren't being affect as much is because Sony just doesn't have the costumer base of Dell or Apple.  Sony did indeed make the batteries



> Apple has determined that certain lithium-ion batteries containing cells manufactured by Sony Corporation of Japan pose a safety risk that may result in overheating under rare circumstances.
> 
> The affected batteries were sold worldwide from October 2003 through August 2006 for use with the following notebook computers: 12-inch iBook G4, 12-inch PowerBook G4 and 15-inch PowerBook G4.
> 
> ...



That quote is directly from the Apple website.


----------



## Amie (Sep 10, 2006)

fryke said:


> Wow. Thread's majorly off-topic by now. Yet the real information doesn't seem in this one yet. There WAS a new recall, iBooks (some) *ARE* indeed affected - http://support.apple.com/batteryprogram/ - and I'd love everyone to stay away from nationalist/racist remarks in a thread that's not about those things, really.



Ha! I'm innocent ... for once!  lol


----------



## spgmr2005 (Sep 10, 2006)

blah...everything always ends up being off topic. that is how the world works. this thread right here is going to go even further from the subject.


----------



## Amie (Sep 10, 2006)

spgmr2005 said:


> blah...everything always ends up being off topic. that is how the world works. this thread right here is going to go even further from the subject.



No, it won't. Fryke will close it. lol


----------



## spgmr2005 (Sep 10, 2006)

yeah...i know. heheh


----------



## fryke (Sep 11, 2006)

Fryke won't have to close it.


----------



## spgmr2005 (Sep 11, 2006)

VIVA la FRYKE!!


----------



## Amie (Sep 11, 2006)

lol


----------



## spgmr2005 (Sep 11, 2006)

lol, fur shure.


----------



## Amie (Sep 11, 2006)

*boing!*


----------



## scruffy (Sep 12, 2006)

MorganNiemand said:


> ... Sony just doesn't have the *costumer* base of Dell or Apple.



I don't know about Dell, but I bet Apple does have better costume parties than Sony...


----------



## spgmr2005 (Sep 13, 2006)

both dell and sony are plagued by the same problems: they bring out new products that suck. sony has they're playstation 2 console that always had something wrong with the disc tray and it couldn't read burned CDs...lame. dell has computers with monitors that couldn't light a room and disc trays that take years to respond after you press that button to eject it. i know all of this from experience. i like the PS2(game library), but those problems get annoying. my desktop is a dell. its good for about two years...then it just goes to crap.


----------



## Amie (Sep 13, 2006)

scruffy said:


> I don't know about Dell, but I bet Apple does have better costume parties than Sony...



Good one! lol

I love witty, sarcastic quips like that. Thank you for making me laugh.


----------



## Amie (Sep 13, 2006)

spgmr2005 said:


> both dell and sony are plagued by the same problems: they bring out new products that suck. sony has they're playstation 2 console that always had something wrong with the disc tray and it couldn't read burned CDs...lame. dell has computers with monitors that couldn't light a room and disc trays that take years to respond after you press that button to eject it. i know all of this from experience. i like the PS2(game library), but those problems get annoying. my desktop is a dell. its good for about two years...then it just goes to crap.



I know what you mean. I totally agree. That's the problem with PCs--most of them go to shlt within a couple years, whereas Apple computers are build to last. Some people are always whining, "But, but, but ... Apple computers are soooooo expensive!" You know what I say? "Think of it this way: Would you rather purchase a cheap car that's going to constantly break down on you, or would you rather spend a little more money and get one that's reliable and requires very little maintenance?" Same thing goes for computers. Me? I'd always opt for a trusty Apple. 

My friend swears by Dell. It's all he ever buys. And I'm constantly teasing him and giving him a hard time about it. It really pisses him off when I call it Dull.


----------



## fryke (Sep 13, 2006)

Well, Apple has released products this year which "sucked" as well. The MacBook Pro, first, whined and got so hot it burned some legs. Then the MacBook with its own share of moo-ing and heat and then discoloration and instant-shutdowns. Of course these things don't happen to _everyone_, but one can't simply put these things on other companies and ignore Apple's own share of problems. Quality control, in my opinion, has really gone down since my first PowerBook 150. That one just worked. Always.


----------



## Amie (Sep 13, 2006)

I guess it all comes down to how many mistakes versus how many victories. In my opinion, Apple is still way ahead of the game.


----------

